# I forgot to do this



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi everybody I'm Tom and I have posted here a few times but forgot to introduce myself.

I'm 30 something  and just started working out 5 months ago after a 2 1/2  year layoff. My goal is to get down to 10% body fat and get my weight back to 255.

I'm looking forward to all the help and interesting personalities here


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules welcome to IM.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 14, 2005)

lol, easily the most creative poster foreman.


----------



## wetnwild (Nov 14, 2005)

20,000+  posts and you are now telling everyone your name...



Obviously you are the most charming...


----------



## carlito cool (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi i'm matt


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to IM. I'm the resident Grammar Nazi.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 14, 2005)

I also forgot to do this... lol...  Im Jeff 20 from Mass... been lifting about a year and a half and my goal is to just stay healthy and look good... kthx bye


----------



## strongpointe85 (Nov 14, 2005)

*oops*

ooops double post and it wont let me delete it... awesome


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 14, 2005)

Lier, your name is not Tom!


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

strongpointe85 said:
			
		

> I also forgot to do this... lol...  Im Jeff 20 from Mass... been lifting about a year and a half and my goal is to just stay healthy and look good... kthx bye


*Start your own thread bitch*


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Lier, your name is not Tom!


True story


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Start your own thread bitch*


 "gonna" has two 'n's.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> "gonna" has two 'n's.


Tell the web site I stole that pic from................Nazi!!


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

That's *Mr. Grammar Nazi* to you.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 14, 2005)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Tropicalgirlxx (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi!  Your fav vegan girl is here!!!   :bounce:   30 something hu??    You'll always be older than me and that rocks!!!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2005)

ummm...welcome to IM!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 16, 2005)

Well...

You got the Yellow-Handed seal of approval -


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

Tropicalgirlxx said:
			
		

> Hi!  Your fav vegan girl is here!!!   :bounce:   30 something hu??    You'll always be older than me and that rocks!!!


Thats right.....I'm your elder so I will teach you all the things my advanced age has taught me.


----------



## kicka19 (Nov 17, 2005)

wetnwild said:
			
		

> 20,000+  posts and you are now telling everyone your name...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are the most charming...


ya he has 20,000 posts, i bet 19,000 of them are from his whoring threads


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

kicka19 said:
			
		

> ya he has 20,000 posts, i bet 19,000 of them are from his whoring threads


Is that your idea of a warm welcome???


----------



## MyK (Nov 25, 2005)

welcome to IM!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to IM, I heard from the grapevines that you inspire to become a Mod once you put in your time here?


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

How did you know about that??


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 25, 2005)

True story


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Damn my master plan is foiled again


----------



## MyK (Nov 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM, I heard from the grapevines that you inspire to become a Mod once you put in your time here?


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

How dare you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

